# The Look For Less: Blair Waldorf's White Party Dress



## StereoXGirl (Jun 6, 2009)

On the premiere episode of season 2 of Gossip Girl, Blair Waldorf (Leighton Meester) wears this Marc by Marc Jacobs dress (was $329.60 on sale, no longer available) to the white party:







For anyone who might be interested in recreating this look for the summer, I've found a similar dress on the LuLu*s website for $74:






BB Dakota Sassy Dress in White - $74.00 : Fashion Dresses at LuLus.com


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 6, 2009)

oooh very nice! I love the fashion on gossip girl. I don't watch the show, but I absolutely love looking at all the pictures!


----------



## Lipsticklullaby (Jun 7, 2009)

Ahh, i sooo want that dress, she looks amazing in it!


----------



## Roxie (Jun 8, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Karren (Jun 8, 2009)

Great price!! Love that dress!


----------



## SalescoopSarah (Jun 30, 2009)

I always love Blair's sense of style. This white dress is perfect! The cut, the matched bow and the shoes! Thank you for the cheaper find, I definitely don't have to pockets to sustain Blair's wardrobe.


----------

